# Just finished my new AR



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

I tried to build it with as many parts from seekins percision as I could get a hold of. It has a 16" WOA barrel, Seekins upper, lower, hand guard, gas block and muzzle break as well as ambi selector and bolt catch.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Sweet! Looks good!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Very nice...like the break, bet it would look awesome in the dark!!!

_It may not touch the flash of my AR, but it'll be cool!!! My nephew shot my AR and the flash looked like a duckie!!!!:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:_


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Niceeee! I may attempt an AR build. How difficult is it? Or would you suggest a store bought AR.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

oysterman said:


> Niceeee! I may attempt an AR build. How difficult is it? Or would you suggest a store bought AR.


It really is not that hard, as long as you have the right tools. There are also a few tricks that make putting some of the small springs and detents in place much easier. If you have a vice, torque wrench, punch set, roll pin punch set, a AR15 tool and a brass hammer you will be good to go. You could also buy all the parts needed and install what you can then take the parts that need special tools (barrel) to the local gun shop and have them torque it on for you. I did this until I finally broke down and bought one. I like to tinker around with stuff so if you are the same way you might enjoy picking out what you want and putting it all together. If you decide to build one and have questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Jason said:


> Very Very nice...like the break, bet it would look awesome in the dark!!!
> 
> _It may not touch the flash of my AR, but it'll be cool!!! My nephew shot my AR and the flash looked like a duckie!!!!:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:_
> 
> View attachment 117953



That is a trip, it does look like a duck


----------

